# Possibly selling g gauge trains



## cockney132 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Gang

I have had my g gauge trains (LGB, Bachman Trollies, and a Hartland) for a few years now. Had a garden layout in FL, and NJ. I now want an indoor layout, and the issue is the 16 x 8 layout i had in mind takes uphalf my garage. So i thinking of selling ..... know about eBay, Craiglist, etc. that sounds like a lot of work to sell individually. Anyone know of trains shops that purchase complete collections, at reasonable prices. I'm thinking 35- 40% of current prices would seem ok. May go into N gauage, but want DCC so it may be HO.


----------

